# Ideas for building an outdoor aviary instead of buying



## colorado4bjh (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey all,
I would love to build an outdoor aviary for my tiels when I realized how EXPENSIVE buying one can be. Does anyone have some good suggestions on where to start or some building plans? Obviously non-galvenized (sp?) stainless steel with a good wire thickness, bird safe wood, place for shade...etc....


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I made one using this idea. http://www.finchinfo.com/housing/panel_form_aviary_construction.php


----------



## colorado4bjh (Dec 2, 2008)

WOW, This is exactly what I was looking for! Thank you! You amaze me!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I wish I had my camera when I was building it because I put a floor in it which is different from the plans. It is a sheet of plywood with linoleum on it set on 2X4's. I put a bunch of casters under it so that it floats about 1/4 inch off the floor. It took me about a month 'cause I had no help and the only power tool I had was an electric drill. The wood screen doors were about $22 each. http://doitbest.com/Screen+and+storm+doors-Columbia+Mfg.-model-212000000204-doitbest-sku-160890.dib


----------

